# EEA Family Permit for Non EEA Dependent Parents



## illmask (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently on a EEA 5 yr residence card and my spouse is an EEA national. My parents currently reside in South Africa. Due to my my dad(The main provider) losing his job due to the economic climate there, my wife and I have been financially supporting them by sending them 1000 pounds. My parents are approaching retirement age, so job prospects are bleak back in SA and I would like to bring them over to the UK.

According to my investigations, the easiest route would be through applying for an EEA Family Permit (Family Member) by proving financial dependency.

1. How does one prove financial dependency?
2. Do they have to be completely dependent on me? (as I probably cover 80% of their living costs)
3. How long should they be under my financial support(is there a minimum period)?
4. What other documents illustrating dependency can one provide?

Many thanks in advance for your response.

illmask


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your parents count as direct family members so you only need to show your descent from them (e.g. your birth certificate showing parentage) and their financial dependency. There is no clear definition of dependency, other than it's for their essential needs such as accommodation, food, regular bills etc, not just to maintain certain standard of living. At least 50% of their costs must be provided by you, shown in regular remittances, and that you can afford to do so from your disposable income. So you should also send in your bank statement for the last 6 months, say. There is no minimum period of dependency laid down, other than to show they are currently in need of your help. 
Read relevant parts of https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ta/file/464872/Direct_Family_Members_v3_0.pdf


----------



## illmask (Jun 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Your parents count as direct family members so you only need to show your descent from them (e.g. your birth certificate showing parentage) and their financial dependency. There is no clear definition of dependency, other than it's for their essential needs such as accommodation, food, regular bills etc, not just to maintain certain standard of living. At least 50% of their costs must be provided by you, shown in regular remittances, and that you can afford to do so from your disposable income. So you should also send in your bank statement for the last 6 months, say. There is no minimum period of dependency laid down, other than to show they are currently in need of your help.


Thanks for your reply Joppa! 

I am planning to submit the below in about 3 months time in support of their application in about 3 months time.

Proof of Exercising Treaty Rights

1) Wife's EU Card (EU Citizen)
2) My passport and EEA Residence Card
3) Our Marriage Certificate
4) Proof of Living together (Council Tax)
5) My wife's payslips

Relation to Parents
1) Mom and Dad's Passports
2) My Birth Certificate

Financial Dependence
1) Bank Statement showing my wife and I's Income(We have a joint account)
2) Remittance into my dad's account in SA (Highlighted in our account)
3) My Dad's bank statement showing transactions to pay for 
i. Mortgage
ii. Electricity
iii. Water
iv. Food (Transactions at Supermarkets highlighted in Bank Statement)
v. Car bills
vi. Debt (as they have quite a bit due to their situation)
vii. Any other bills that my crop up


Possible issues?

1) My mother currently works, however, her income does not cover a third of the expenses listed here. How should this be addressed in the application?

2) My brother is also settled in the UK(ILR). Does it matter that I solely provide financial support? Can the fact that the"burden" of covering their living expenses can be split between my brother and I material?

3) My younger sister lives with my parents, and is currently unemployed. How can I show that she cannot provide financial support. Is it even necessary to reference her in the application?

4) I have seen rejection letters where the ECO claims that the sponsor can move back and reside with their parents as opposed to the parents moving to the UK. Although, this is not applicable as per the EU regulations, I want to try and avoid an exhaustive process by preemptively addressing any possible issues.

5) I have seen some visa rejection letters that claim that the applicant must prove that lack of financial support from me would result in destitution. Apart from the documents that I have proposed to show financial dependence, what else can I show in support of this?

Many Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

#1 Attach a sheet setting out their balance sheet, with income (including your mother's) on one side and expenditure on the other, show that without your support they can't even pay half their regular bills. Submit relevant supporting documents, such as her payslip, bank statement ec.
#2 No, not for EEA family permit. This becomes an issue if they are extended family members of British citizen or their spouse
#3 Just declare she is unemployed.
#4 This won't be an issue for EEA family permit, which is to do with one's rights under EEA law.
#5 Again only for visa under UK domestic legislation, not EEA rules.


----------



## rohangk_83 (Jan 29, 2016)

illmask said:


> Thanks for your reply Joppa!
> 
> I am planning to submit the below in about 3 months time in support of their application in about 3 months time.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I am in the same situation with nearly similar stack of documents. How did it go for you?
Have you applied? If so, what was the outcome?

Thanks


----------



## illmask (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

We are yet to apply, still in the process of accumulating evidence. We aim to apply next month. I will post an update shortly afterwards. Goodluck with your application, please do post your experience afterwards


----------

